# Canon Pro9000



## Katherine Mann (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone else have one of these printers? Do you like it? Do you wish that you had waited for the next iteration and the more permanent inks? 

Or, like me, are you reasonably content, given your budget?


----------



## ttk (Feb 18, 2008)

I like you, run a Canon Pro 9''' and a Canon i995' and they give me 1''% spot on prints and i do like them. As long as they keep doing this then i don't see why i should replace them at the moment..


----------

